# Some have the "hot's for food plots"



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Some use "bait" so lets set them straight - them carrots and beets will facilitate
The spread of disease with miraculous ease - when the deer crap and sneeze
We cant keep our herd free from the bovine TB - NOW WE HAVE THE THREAT OF CWD !

Chorus - Some have the "hot's for food plots"
A lot less accumulation of deer "snots"
There will be as we shall see
A more scattered deposit of crap and pee
So your food plots are "great" - but the deer will tend to concentrate
The deer population will expand - there'll be more on your land
There'll be more pee, snots and turd - what will be the effects on the health of the herd ?

Chorus
Let there be some consolation - let's give thankful consideration
There'll be fewer opinions in this Forums print
In regards to the "Crossbow Incident"

Chorus

by the Bard of Bismarck


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I like this sort of humor, but to what tune is this one to? I don't recognize it.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I think you got a hit on your hands fairbanks:lol:. Better get an contract


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

:lol::lol:


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> I like this sort of humor, but to what tune is this one to? I don't recognize it.


 
Only song that comes to mind is "Hot for Teacher" by VanHalen(version 1) 1984


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I think the band Anthrax did a song about communicable diseases of herbivorous mammals due to their eating too close to each other on a constant basis.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

The Bard appreciates your most generous comments on his latest literary attempt. As to lyrics he is considering one of Stuart Hamblens songs : "I wont go huntin with you Jake but I'll go chasin wimmin"
http://www.geocities.com/songs2play/79iwontgo.txt

The Bard enjoyed Stuart Hamblen recordings on the radio - this was back in the "good ole days" and remembers when Stuart ran as the Prohibition Party's candidate for president in 1952 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl _Stuart_ Hamblen


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

How well I remember those good old days in November
Between November 15 and the first of December
It was too good to last, times change too darn fast

Deer season was great, it was worth the long wait There's a place we'd all be in the northeast LP
The Buck and Fur was where we would hunt deer and bear

We fed our deer all winter long, in springtime they'd be pert and strong
For hunting we'd put out much bait, we'd watch our piles till it got late
Truck loads of goodies was our style. it kept them from the neighbors bait pile

Most years we'd have lots of luck, the deer on our buckpole were mostly young buck
Those are the best eating both tender and sweet. Not like the old bucks too tough to eat
We had no guage to "structure age", QDM was not all the "rage"

Today's hunting's not hot, one must plant a food plot
That may be the reason for the 3 month long season
Our hunting's not great, we can no longer bait
Many of our hunters will hunt "out of state"

by the Bard of Bismarck


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

:lol:

So now all the baiter are headed to Ohio


----------



## ethompson (Apr 15, 2008)

Hilarious!!!


----------

